# Dating Schwinn Motorbike



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 9, 2010)

Help please...

I think I've more or less tied it down to 1931 or 1932.

I bought it as pre-1915 with poor photos. (Gas lights on it make it look much older!). Has brown paint under paint on front forks and fender (I believe early ones were brown). But once we stripped off all the black paint from frame and rear fender and found the original red I realized it's a late model. Also found handlebars were chrome under the grips (assume therefore post 1928?), and sweet heart sprocket was original for 1932 model according to a catalogue picture.

It has metal covered wood wheels & glue-on 28" tyres (see photo), so assume must be pre-1933? Or did they continue making them alongside the new balloon model B's?

Info on internet says: 'Early to Mid 1930`s numbers are often UNEVENLY stamped or not in alignment' - looks like that on this bike (see photo). Frame number under bottom bracket 483684.

What I don't know is how long they continued to use these 'The World' badges? 

Would be nice to think that as a result of this bike I might be getting better at this dating malarkey, but it's really confusing and I'm prepared to be shot down in flames 

So how am I doing so far?

Will now remove gas lights and look for later lighting set. On the plus side I've not seen many of these pre-balloon Schwinn motorbikes around, and was extremely happy to get back to the original paint. I do not ride restored. Have now got glue-on solid whites, so this week will install tyres and start riding it. Has cost way too much so far, so darned if I'm not going to make it earn its keep


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 9, 2010)

Moderator move into pre-1933 please!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im no expert, but most manufacturers still sold 28" wheeled bikes up to at least 1935. I know Elgin offered 28's in 35 and Hawthorne was still useing the 28" frame with fender spacers for the rear fender and a 26" fork to accept 26" wheels. Not sure about Schwinn but I'm sure there couild be some overlap. I think this bike could be discust in either pre 33 or post 33.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 9, 2010)

Many Schwinns have a date forged on the crankset inside the crank hanger. The fork does not look like a Schwinn and may have been substituted from a Westfield built bike.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 12, 2010)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Help please...
> 
> I think I've more or less tied it down to 1931 or 1932.
> 
> ...



On the badge - I have two late '37's built for the '38 market and they both sport oval badges still, one is the oval new world. Brad


----------

